# Jedes Hauptverzeichnis auf eine andere Partion installieren!

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich will das jedes Hauptverzeichnis ( /bin, /boot, /dev, /etc, /home, /lib, /mnt, /opt, /proc. /root, /sbin, /sys, /tmp, /usr und /var ) auf eine andere Partion leuft.

Geht das?

Gibt es da keine Probleme mit dem System, oder mit der Geschwindigkeit?

Geht das auch mit verschidene Hardisk?

Gruss Dave

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Bitte lesen.

http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/index.html#TOC

Warum willst du das machen:?:

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Vielen Dank 

Werde es mal anschauen.

Warum willst du das machen:?:

Ich habe mir mal überlegt "Aufteilung vom System" dan ist mir das in den sin gekommen. Wenn ich etwas spiegeln will da wird es einfach zu installlieren. Meine Idee war schon Lang mal eine Pc betreiben ohne eine Hardisk im PC drin. Dann kann ich das System mit Ram rauffahren und über netzwerk die Daten beziehen von einer andere Hardisk.

Gruss Dave

----------

## nephros

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich will das jedes Hauptverzeichnis ( /bin, /boot, /dev, /etc, /home, /lib, /mnt, /opt, /proc. /root, /sbin, /sys, /tmp, /usr und /var ) auf eine andere Partion leuft.
> 
> Geht das?
> ...

 

Das geht. Problemlos. Wurscht wo die "partitionen" liegen. Auf verschiedenen Partitionen, Platten, NFS, SMB, FTP servern, egal.

Theoretisch.

Bis auf eines: /bin, /lib, /sbin, /etc (und bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt im Bootprozess /dev und /tmp) MÜSSEN auf der / (root) partition liegen sonst wirds schwer mit dem booten.

Die / partition wiederum muss nicht umbedingt lokal liegen, aber das is ein anderes Thema.

Wirklich Sinn machen eigentlich nur separate /boot, /home, /var /opt und /usr partitionen (bzw Bereiche die darunter eingehängt werden, z.B. /usr/portage oder /var/www) und vielleicht /tmp.

HTH

Peter

----------

## nephros

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Meine Idee war schon Lang mal eine Pc betreiben ohne eine Hardisk im PC drin. Dann kann ich das System mit Ram rauffahren und über netzwerk die Daten beziehen von einer andere Hardisk.
> 
> 

 

Frag bei google mal nach "Diskless HOWTO" bzw. "Net-Boot HOWTO "

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Um die Partitionen ordentlich zu verwalten (bei Bedarf vergrößern bzw. verkleinern), empfiehlt sich LVM(2).

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

Um einen PC im Netzwerk ohne HDD zu betreiben gibt es z.B. Netboot.

http://netboot.sourceforge.net/german/index.shtml

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich will das jedes Hauptverzeichnis ( /bin, /boot, /dev, /etc, /home, /lib, /mnt, /opt, /proc. /root, /sbin, /sys, /tmp, /usr und /var ) auf eine andere Partion leuft.
> 
> Geht das?
> ...

 

ja, das geht. Ob es Sinn macht jedes Hauptverzeichnis irgendwo anders zu haben, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde auf jeden Fall /etc in der selben Partition wie / lassen, sonst wird /etc/fstab nicht gefunden. Ich hab das noch nie ausprobiert (werde wohl auch nie), deshalb ist mir unklar, was passieren würde, wenn du bootest.

----------

## nephros

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich hab das noch nie ausprobiert (werde wohl auch nie), deshalb ist mir unklar, was passieren würde, wenn du bootest.

 

Was passiert ist folgendes:

Wenn der kernel geladen ist, mountet er die root partition (aus der root= kerneloption), und versucht davon den init prozess /sbin/init zu starten. Wenn er den nicht findet kommts zu ner kernel panic.

deshalb brauchst du /sbin auf / (root).

/sbin/init lädt /etc/inittab um zu erfahren was als nächstes geschehen soll.

deshalb brauchst du /etc auf / (root).

in /etc/inittab wird dann als erstes /sbin/rc aufgerufen.

das is n bash script, also wird /bin/bash geladen.

deshalb brauchst du /bin auf / (root).

bash ist ausserdem (meistens) kein statisches binary, braucht also libraries, und wie ein ldd /bin/bash zeigt liegen die in /lib.

deshalb brauchst du /lib auf / (root).

Und dann geht der ganze Spass erst los, /sbin/rc ruft noch so einiges anderes an Programmen (z.b. mount, grep, awk...) auf bevor es erst zum mounten der anderen filesysteme kommt.

Deshalb: diese Verzeichnisse alle auf root lassen, mit den anderen kanst du verfahren wie du willst.

----------

## c07

 *nephros wrote:*   

> /bin, /lib, /sbin, /etc (und bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt im Bootprozess /dev und /tmp) MÜSSEN auf der / (root) partition liegen sonst wirds schwer mit dem booten.

 

/tmp muss nicht auf / liegen, zumindest hab ich keine Probleme ohne /tmp beim Booten. / ist ja am Anfang ohnehin read-only, und in dem kurzen Zeitraum zwischen Remount und Einhängen der restlichen Verzeichnisse sollte eigentlich nichts sein, was auf /tmp angewiesen ist.

----------

## Robelix

/tmp empfiehlt sich sogar auf eigene partition, mit noexec gemounted.

Ansonsten mounte ich gerne die Dinge wo Platz gebraucht wird, je nach Aufgabe der Maschine z.B: /usr/portage, /var/lib/mysql, /var/www, /var/log, /usr/kde...

robelix

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Thu Dec 20, 2012 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

 *http://www.pathname.com/ wrote:*   

> /usr/lib includes object files, libraries, and internal binaries that are not intended to be executed directly by users or shell scripts.

 

Wieso installiert emerge sowohl Firefox als auch Thunderbird unter /usr/lib/ ?! IMHO haben die da beide nichts verloren ...

----------

## c07

Die sollen auch tatsächlich nicht direkt ausgeführt werden. Dafür ist bei Gentoo der mozilla-launcher zuständig, der in /usr/libexec sitzt und von /usr/bin verlinkt ist.

----------

## l3u

Nochmal OT:

Okay, mozilla-launcher ist installiert, aber nur unter /usr/libexec. Starten kann ich damit allerdings nichts ... und mal abgesehen davon: welchen Vorteil bringt es, Fx unf TB nicht direkt zu starten?!

----------

## R4miu5

Also wenn du Ã¼bers netzwerk bootest hast du mit sicherheit geschwindigkeitsverluste da lokale platten ein vielfaches an datendurchsatz im vergleich zu fast ethernet haben. bei gigabit nimmt sichs wieder weniger.

----------

## mrsteven

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Hm, kann man /tmp nicht auch einfach ohne irgendeine Partition mit ramfs oder so mounten?

 

Ja, sollte kein Problem sein, wenn dein RAM groß genug ist. Du solltest tmpfs allerdings mit einer Größenbeschränkung mounten, ansonsten müllt er dir im ungünstigsten Fall deinen ganzen RAM mit Tempfiles zu...

----------

## ZX-81

 *Libby wrote:*   

> welchen Vorteil bringt es, Fx unf TB nicht direkt zu starten?!

 

Geht wohl darum, dass Du vom Browser an den Mailclient kommst und umgekehrt, ohne jeweils die andere Applikation nochmal zu starten. Das geht wohl über irgendwelche Fenstertitel und zeigt lustige Effekte bei ssh-X-Forwarding  :Twisted Evil: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278145-highlight-.html

----------

## l3u

Aha ... naja, wer's braucht ...

----------

